# Info needed about UAE visa cancellation outside the country



## peeramohamed (Oct 8, 2014)

I was working in a company in abudhabi from may 2009. in july 2013 i was transferred to their qatar branch without cancelling my UAE Visa. my visa had validity till april 2015. and my residence became invalid after 6 months automatically. after several requests they cancelled my UAE visa in june 2014.

my question is "am i getting 6 months ban starting from June 2014?"


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

peeramohamed said:


> I was working in a company in abudhabi from may 2009. in july 2013 i was transferred to their qatar branch without cancelling my UAE Visa. my visa had validity till april 2015. and my residence became invalid after 6 months automatically. after several requests they cancelled my UAE visa in june 2014. my question is "am i getting 6 months ban starting from June 2014?"


I'd ask your UAE office this question. I thought, if you worked for two years, there was no ban. If there is a ban, it would be for employment, not residency.


----------

